# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing in Robotics >  3D Printed Griple - Allowing Robots to Grab Things

## Brian_Krassenstein

Within the next decade it's probably a safe bet that many of us will be purchasing out first household robots.  Already their is the Roomba which will vacuum your home for you, but I am talking about more human-like robots.  Zhe Xu and Maya Cakmak from the human centered robotics lab in Washington have created the Griple which they hope will make such robotics more feasible.  The 3D printed Griple attaches to a household tool to allow the robot to grip all it.  More details on the 3D Printed Griple can be found here: http://3dprint.com/17138/grasping-3d-print-robotics

Below is a picture of a robot with the Griple attached to a dusting brush:

----------

